
Return of incandescent light bulbs as MIT makes them more efficient than LEDs - mpweiher
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/12093545/Return-of-incandescent-light-bulbs-as-MIT-makes-them-more-efficient-than-LEDs.html
======
kup0
Somewhat misleading headline by the Telegraph. This is a proof of concept and
doesn't really hint at any "return" of incandescent light bulbs unless they
reach their efficiency hopes and get them back on the market. Maybe a return
in relevance at least?

Technically they have not made them more efficient than LEDs yet. Their proof-
of-concept reached 6.6% which is still about half of the efficiency of LED
bulbs.

These new incandescent bulbs can theoretically reach 40% efficiency, but that
has not yet been done.

